# Polecat Repelant



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

Im training a new pup & there's a skunk roaming the back yard. Anyone have any suggestions other than blasting it? I think it lives under the neighbors barn.
Thanks, John


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

90 grain Muzzy Broadhead???


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I've hear amonia gets rid of the night vision critters...maybe you can spread it around outside...but i don't know how it will effect your dog.

I would live trap it...cover the trap with a blanket when caught and transport it elsewhere.

Marc


----------

